# Bleeding diesel B414



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Can anyone please advise. I've just fitted a new fuel filter and cleaned screen on lift pump. I had it running ok for and hour or so then it just stopped. I'm sure the problem is air in the system. The diesel runs clear in the lower bleed screw on the pump, but there is still a lot of air coming out of the top one, despite pumping for about an hour!
I'm guessing it may be drawing air in somewhere. I was quite careful with the seals on the filter, and i've been through and checked all unions. Just about at my wits end now.
Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jason.p,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached is a bleeding procedure for a Ford tractor. Thought this might help you to some degree. I suspect you may have a blockage/restriction (dirt) somewhere in your fuel system. Don't take any bolts or screws out of the injection pump if you are not certain of their function.
*__* _

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen.

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw.

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point.

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting.

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Many thanks for reply Sixbales. Although my system is a bit different from the Ford, the principle is the same. A blockage somewhere in the system seems likely, as it appears fuel is getting through, but not enough. 
Thanks again, and i'll report back how i get on.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Still no joy. There seems to be plenty of diesel getting to the pump. The lower of the two bleed screws on the pump runs free of air but the top one just blows frothy bubbles even after more than half an hour's pumping! There's some diesel getting through to injectors but i don't think it's as much as it should be, and there's a bit of white smoke from the exhaust, but no sign of it firing.
Wondering now if the pump is faulty.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

jason.p,

Before you condemn your injection pump, there's one more filter to check. See item #84 on the attached parts diagram. My CAV injection pump has this filter, but I have never had to check it. 

You are going to have to meticulously CLEAN up the pump and engine and all around the injection pump. One little spec of dirt in the injection pump can really screw you up. 

I worked with one man who took the filter out, cleaned it, and reinstalled it. Solved his problem, and I think it will solve your problem. He pulled the end plate (item #89) off the pump and carefully disassembled it to get to the filter.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

jason.p,

I searched back in posts to find comments from a man named "*Singleton*" who pulled this filter from a CAV pump on a Ford 3600 tractor. Here is what he said:

"*So here is the fix, after driving 3 hours to get to the tractor . I ended up pulling the end off the injection pump removing 4 bolts with a 5/16s wrench but before doing that I gave the pump a good wash down with brake clean. Inside that end cap are some very small parts , several springs and a very fine screen that was plugged solid. On a clean surface I removed all the parts in a specific order making sure they went back in the same way. Washed every thing down and reassembled. I followed the bleed procedure in the above post and the tractor fired right away . My father says it's running better than ever with an increased rpm from 2200 to 2600. Thanks for all your info and help.
Just another note the screen and springs are under the fitting that holds the fuel line on the back of the pump, it takes a 15/16s wrench to get it off and it helps to loosen it before you remove the end plate.* "

Good luck!


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Once again, many thanks Sixbales. I've downloaded the diagram and i'll check it out as soon as weather permits (unfortunately it's stuck outside, think i'll try and get it towed under cover). Certainly a better option than new pump!
Thanks again
Jason


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got the tractor going. The filter in the pump was pretty grubby. I cleaned it, but still no go, so i went back to the tank, drained and refilled, then blew out all the pipes through to the pump. This time clear diesel camè out of both bleed screws and injector, turned it over and off she went. I had almost given up and was so chuffed when it started up. It just shows how important it is to use clean fuel, and clean filters regularly!
Thanks again Sixbales, i never knew that little filter was in the pump


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Just a quick update. Having cleaned and replaced all screens and filters i was still expriencing fuel problems. It seemed obvious that it must be the tank. I opened the drain at the bottom of the tank and found it blocked solid I eventually unblocked it by blowing it through with a compressor. I realised the tank needed cleaning out but didn't fancy removing it, so i started blowing and draining through the drain valve using clean diesel. I then tipped in about a pint of Gunk, blew it around and left it a couple of hours, then drained and washed out with gallons of hot soapy water till it ran clear. A quick wash out with clean diesel and it now done around 20 hours work with no problem. It's amazing how much muck came out. I can't understand how it ever ran at all!! 
I now feel that i've got an old friend back. Funny this love-hate relationship with machinery
Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## 1966b414 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a diesel b414 similar problem. Can anyone show a picture of where the screen in on the cva injection pump is or describe it please I don't want to take more off than needed. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 1966b414,

Attached are IH and Ford parts diagrams for a CAV DPA pump. See item #84 on the IH diagram, and #8 on the Ford diagram. The Ford diagram is easier to see. 

Also read "singletons" comments regarding cleaning the screen.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

As you will see from sixbales link, the filter is under the big nut on the right of the pump which has the inlet union going into it. I mistakenly took the end plate off to find it but you don't need to. In my case the screen was surprisingly clean and my problem was down to sludged up fuel tank. At least I know where it is now!
Good luck!


----------

